# I hate PVC sealtite/ code question



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

We use teck for everything. You Americans need to start using it!


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

what is teck


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Stetson said:


> I do a fair amount of standby generators, typically i run pvc underground, when i come up next to the generator, i'll transition over to sealtite (liqudtite) whatever you call it in your part of the country.
> 
> The problem is that the stuff my supply house sells has no flexibility to it, especially when i get into the 1 1/4" stuff. The only way i can get it to bend where i want it is to put a heat blanket on it for a few min. However, to do that, i can't really feed the wires through the 90 degree connector to get into the generator.
> 
> ...


I can't believe its such an issue for you


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> I can't believe its such an issue for you


It just really sucks bending 3 #4's a #6 and 6 #12's around a 90 degree sealtite conn and then to have the "flexible" conduit not be flexible


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Stetson said:


> It just really sucks bending 3 #4's a #6 and 6 #12's around a 90 degree sealtite conn and then to have the "flexible" conduit not be flexible


Yeah I can see that. Maybe tell your supply house to sharpen their pencil and stock some 45s for you if you think that's the proper fitting for the job


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would sooner install an Lb with with a fa and then put the sealtite into the LB than use a 90! Looks a lil hokey but alot easier install


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

no:whistling2:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

What is teck?
http://www.texcan.com/products/teck.htm


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

No tec, it suck to be you,!!!
We use tec for eveything.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If I have a stiff piece of LFNMC (carflex as it's referred to here) I'll throw it on the dash of the van with the defrost on for a while. Warms it right up. It's a bitch to stuff wires in though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> If I have a stiff piece of LFNMC (carflex as it's referred to here) I'll throw it on the dash of the van with the defrost on for a while. Warms it right up. It's a bitch to stuff wires in though.


ANd the warmer it is.. the more the conductors stick. if it needs to be liquidtight.. it needs to be LFMC. lol


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

greenman said:


> No tec, it suck to be you,!!!
> We use tec for eveything.


Can you add a conductor to that?


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stetson said:


> It just really sucks bending 3 #4's a #6 and 6 #12's around a 90 degree sealtite conn and then to have the "flexible" conduit not be flexible


Guys, unless custom ordered which would be uber expensive. Where are you gonna find TECK with this spec of conductors?

eejack: you cannot add conductors to TECK, it comes manufactured. You can run TECK for the 3 #4, which will have a bond wire inside the cable. Then run the seal tight for the #6+6x#12 which should be a much easier time to push around 90's etc.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

They make different type of Tec, 
You can get what is call a compost tec with 3 control cables and 3 power cables.
It can also be use for explosion proof areas 
FAS Tec for fire alarms 

*Application:
*Teck 90 cables are used in the pulp and paper, mining, petroleum, and chemical industries, as well as, in commercial and industrial building applications. They may be used under the following conditions:

In ventilated, non-ventilated, or ladder-type cable trays in dry or wet location 
exposed or concealed wiring in dry or wet locations 
on walls or beams 
directly buried 
CEC Class 1 Div 1&2 Group A,B,C,D 
-40°C (-40°F) dry or wet environments
*Specifications:* 

*Conductor:* Bare 7 stranded annealed copper Class B in accordance with ASTM B8
*Insulation: *XLPE rated as 90°C dry and wet and -40°C in accordance with CSA Standard C22.2 No. 131 for Type RW90 -40 insulation 
*Inner Jacket:* Black PVC as per CSA Standard C22.2 No. 0.3, 90°C to -40°C temperature rating, FT4 flame retardant, low acid gas emitting (LAG) 
*Armour:* CSA certified interlocked aluminum armour suitable for use in hazardous locations 
*Outer Jacket:* PVC as per CSA Standard C22.2 No. 131-M89, 90°C to -40°C temperature rating, low acid gas emitting (LAG) with excellent corrosion and sunlight resistance 
*Minimum Bend Radius: *12 times the overall cable diameter 
*Print: *CSA LL61365 TECK 90 XLPE _<# of conductors>_C _<size>_ AWG 600 VOLT (-40°C) HLABCD FT-4 AG14 SUN RES.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The Carlon brand is what I use and just keep it in a warm place to get back the flexibility..

I have seen guys attach it to their truck exhaust during winter time...


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. 

How about regular sealtite on the end of a PVC run, can I do that without a bonding bushing or bonding locknut. 

Here are the conditions:
- Case of the generator is bonded to an equipment ground wire going back to the transfer switch in the house
- Transfer switch is bonded to the main panel and meter socket
- Ground rod driven at generator attached to a grounding lug


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If everything is plastic then no bonding bushing is needed. Metallic Sealtite is metallic and thus would need bonding.


----------



## mikhen (Jan 11, 2013)

sparky250 said:


> Guys, unless custom ordered which would be uber expensive. Where are you gonna find TECK with this spec of conductors?
> 
> eejack: you cannot add conductors to TECK, it comes manufactured. You can run TECK for the 3 #4, which will have a bond wire inside the cable. Then run the seal tight for the #6+6x#12 which should be a much easier time to push around 90's etc.


We run 2 separate pvc/ sealtite runs. Usually 1 1/4" for the power and 3/4" for the control wiring, which we use a 12/7 for. Works great.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We run #2 al. For everything 20kw and below. We also run a7 conductor tray cable in the same conduit. We have no problems using 90s right out of the genny.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why not just use LFMC all the way?

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just hooked up a generator today. Straight carflex connector off the pvc stub with carflex attached, installed the 90 on the generator, fished my wires through, fed the taped up wires through 90, tightened down connector. Easiest thing in the world and works on regular sealtite too.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Stetson said:


> It just really sucks bending 3 #4's a #6 and 6 #12's around a 90 degree sealtite conn and then to have the "flexible" conduit not be flexible


Why are you using #12s?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you guys mixing the DC in same cable as the AC?
On the generator


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but this stuff is badass when you need more flexibility than regular pvc flex has. I use the crap out of it wiring instruments and sensors for dairies.

http://www-public.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=598+3819+4174+4294951175&Ntt=


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sparky250 said:


> Guys, unless custom ordered which would be uber expensive. Where are you gonna find TECK with this spec of conductors?
> 
> eejack: you cannot add conductors to TECK, it comes manufactured. You can run *TECK for the 3 #4*, which will have a bond wire inside the cable. *Then run the **seal tight for the #6*+6x#12 which should be a much easier time to push around 90's etc.


#6 has to be run with the #4's


----------

